# Bass on Black Water



## castingback (Dec 28, 2007)

Went to Black Water on Monday after 12:00 on my first cast I caught a lb oz bass. Was using a blue and black jig with a blue crawfish tail.Biggest I've caughton Blackwater.Picture's attached. Sorry they are not very good I only had my cell phone to take the pics with. Had to string her up until I could get the camera part ready. And this one did go back for another days catch.


----------



## castingback (Dec 28, 2007)

My weight got clear out during spell check 5 pounds 2 oz.


----------



## haybill (Oct 15, 2007)

Congrats on the fish and the release :clap:clap:clap


----------



## RiVerRaT (Dec 14, 2007)

:clap Nice Bass :letsdrink


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Nice bass man :clap


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Nice bass for Black Water, N or S of HWY90?


----------



## patriot10 (Dec 1, 2007)

*Nice fish....gonna go after work this morning and try it out again..:usaflag*


----------



## castingback (Dec 28, 2007)

It was North of Hwy. 90. Going back Friday maybe I'll have a little better luck.


----------



## DK'S G3 (Jan 4, 2008)

thats a good looking hawg a jig bite is fun thanks for the post


----------

